# Craigslist serial dog murderer



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pet Pardons News | “Free To A Good Home” Craigslist Dog Killer Sentenced In West Virginia




What is wrong with people? Don't read this if you are easily disturbed. He gets free puppies from Craigslist and tortures and kills them. 


Sick. And people wonder why I prefer the company of my dogs to most people...

Because, there are people like THIS among us. You just never know...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope he gets the maximum sentence, if not life...
Why does it seem like people dont understand that those who torture and murder animals, are very, very, *incredibly* likely to torture and murder people as well.

I dont know what else to say. The world is full of sick people.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just could not even comprehending somthing like this.
normally i am a very empethetic person and i just cannot wrap my mind around somthing like this.

people like this do more then make me sick they make me fearful and afraid of people in general if they are able to do somthing like that to a puppy somthing many people consider the cutest thing in the world and certiantly one of the most innocent could you imagine what he could and would do to a human child? a baby? an adult?
he would be that man picking children up off the streets walking home from school,he would be that man stalking your 13 year old daughter,he would be that man who would not see you or your child for anything more then a hunk of flesh to do with as he pleases  

and that frightens me


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

You know, I could write an essay on how I feel about this, but it would mainly compose of cursing and derogatory words. 

Come on mother nature, we need a new plague that kills animal abusers.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I couldn't read all of that. It is completely disgusting and made me want to vomit. One wonders what in the hell makes a person desire to do that to any living being? I can not phathom those acts and he should be skinned to see how it feels. Sad thing is, that there are more people out in this world that are like him and have not gotten caught.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After what you guys said, I couldn't bring myself to read the article. Again, I have to believe in Karma.
And, yes, serial killers do often start off on animals, things that can't defend themselves. Being the big brave person they are, it makes them feel good. 
Jailing him didn't help those poor dogs, but hopefully it helped stop a few future murders.
Bastard.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Pet Pardons News | “Free To A Good Home” Craigslist Dog Killer Sentenced In West Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even read it. What you said is enough. And you know what else is bad about that? Its people like that who start with animals and then move on to people. Just sick.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The sentence is a good one if he gets the max. However, he's only 20 and he'll probably be out one day unless someone kills him in jail. That will be a scary day for society. He will have alot of unfulfilled fantasies of killing things.

I can't imagine turning a dog over to him. He's one of the few serial killers I've seen who looks insane.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OK I just broke down and read some of it. You are so right. He even LOOKS crazy. Out of the years he is sentenced to, he will likely only serve five of them. He already has domestic battery charges, kidnapping and sexual assault charges on him which means he has already moved on to people. Such a scary thaught of people like him out there. Yikes! He's one sicko for sure.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I honestly was crying by the time I finished reading that. What is WRONG with people?!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> After what you guys said, I couldn't bring myself to read the article. Again, I have to believe in Karma.
> And, yes, serial killers do often start off on animals, things that can't defend themselves. Being the big brave person they are, it makes them feel good.
> Jailing him didn't help those poor dogs, but hopefully it helped stop a few future murders.
> Bastard.


it won't. that is one third of the triad. they would, if they bothered, find out he sets fires and wet the bed until a late age. he will do his time, get out and then graduate to people.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I heard in the news that in Canada a sled dog resort manager killed over 50 dogs and buried them in a one grave to save money because business was down. " He should suffer the same as the dogs "


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I heard in the news that in Canada a sled dog resort manager killed over 50 dogs and buried them in a one grave to save money because business was down. " He should suffer the same as the dogs "


i never thought i was cruel until i saw cruelty. i'll one up him. bury him alive.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I feel numb and dizzy... This is about as bad as the time I watched videos during my research on horse slaughter in Mexico.

Just imagining the pain and fear those dogs and puppies went through...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I can't even bring myself to read it. Are people born that way?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh, disgusting. As much as I wish he would rot in prison I am very happy that he got 10-45 years (hopefully the latter). It is good to see that they're taking animal cruelty seriously and not just giving people a slap on the wrist. Although 10 years isn't much in exchange for the life of 29 puppies/dogs. :/ 

And yeah, he looks like a total psycho. F*ckin freak.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats awful! There was a person close to here who was getting cats and drowning them in his pool.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Some people may be born that way but most are made. I will bet you anything he has a history of physical and/or sexual abuse. The damage from abuse is life long and both victim and society pay the price.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I didn't want to read the article as I know it will be harrowing but people like him are a waste of taxpayers money to keep in prison.

Drop the bastard in the middle of a shark infested ocean I say - he will never be cured from his sick compulsion.

ps. we had someone here who tortured a puppy a couple of years ago and that was disturbing enough.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Future "human" serial killer in the making... i could think of a few things that would take that smug grin off his face in the photo...


----------

